# Upcoming debate on Previenient Grace



## iahm87 (Dec 27, 2009)

Prevenient Grace Debate



> Beginning January 1st, 2010, we will be hosting an online formal debate on the topic of whether God has extended a prevenient grace to all men, the Arminian doctrine that attempts to reconcile the total depravity of man with his ability to freely choose Christ.
> 
> This debate will take place in our forums between Randy Hardmen, the founder of Ratio Christi, and myself. Ratio Christi is a growing and much needed campus ministry focused on strengthening the faith of Christian college students through the biblical discipline of apologetics. Mr. Hardman and I are friends, having both been members of the original group at Appalachian State University, but we share some theological differences. We have therefore agreed to a friendly discussion/debate on what may be one of the central issues of these differences.
> 
> ...



Just spreading the word


----------



## nicnap (Dec 27, 2009)

Randy is a great guy. He and I had this discussion in my living room before he went to ASU - he is definitely a Molinist. Stick with the Scripture, and _make him_ stick with the Scripture; don't make it a philosophical argument.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 28, 2009)

Who is T. Scott Morgan? His website doesn't give any info or bio, which is a turn-off for me.


----------

